# hmp optimizer



## twistedbowtie (Apr 28, 2014)

I just pucked up a 680 rincon with hmf slip on k&n and hmp optimizer
I can't figure out how to change the tune it keeps stalling so I unplugged it once I power it up it goes to setting 8 when I hit the mode button it changes colors but want move off 8 what am I doing wrong I've looked everywhere
thanks Dustyn


----------



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

hmfracing.com/misc/instructions/Optimizer_Install.pdf


----------

